# Why do people cross breed dogs?



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Why do people do it? Is it just to make money or are there other reasons? I did read that apparently Labradoodles were bred because they are good for people with allergies. It is amazing looking at the names some of these cross breeds. My hubby's fave is thinking what a bulldog crossed with a Shih Tzu would be called.

I just looked up labradoodles and people are charging over £500 for one, my mum got her rescue one for £145. 

I am really interested as to why it is done. Also can they be KC registered if it is not a breed recognised by the kennel club?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Ohhh you've got me on my favourite rant!!!

Will be interested in hearing others views.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Ooooh here we go again...can of worms re-opened...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kayz said:


> Why do people do it? Is it just to make money or are there other reasons? I did read that apparently Labradoodles were bred because they are good for people with allergies. It is amazing looking at the names some of these cross breeds. My hubby's fave is thinking what a bulldog crossed with a Shih Tzu would be called.
> 
> I just looked up labradoodles and people are charging over £500 for one, my mum got her rescue one for £145.
> 
> I am really interested as to why it is done. Also can they be KC registered if it is not a breed recognised by the kennel club?


*No they can't be reg. with the KC...I believe the guy that started the breeding ( or made it popular) was from Australia. His idea was the labX poodle would be good for blind people and those that have allergies to dogs....*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I own a 'sprocker' (springer/cocker X) and she is lovely, I don't however believe in designer dogs, I got Poppy becase she had a lovely temperament but I didn't pay a silly price for her.

I understand why it's happening to breed guide dogs, they pick and choose the traits they want and cross breed accordingly but I don' liike it when it's purely done for greed or to get a 'designer' dog.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Haha...
A great subject...

No Crossbred dogs can be KC'd, in my honest opinion people who deliberately cross breed and give them a silly name are purely doing it for a quick buck, end of...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Le*ts hope this thread doesnt start on deigner dogs AGAIN...boring.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Cross bred dogs cannot be registered with the kennel club - as to why people purposely breed them - haven't a clue - other then either money .
And re the labradoodles that were breed I think initialy breed for guide dogs for people with allergies - this does not always work - and some do sgred their coats.
DT


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

This might give you a better understanding or just an interesting read...

Labradoodle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Le*ts hope this thread doesnt start on deigner dogs AGAIN...boring.


Oh I don't want to start on anything, it was just an honest query. I have been looking with a mate for a puppy for her we saw many adverts for dogs we had never heard of such as Zuchon's and Chorkie's. We then saw that they were cross breeds. I was wondering if it was to do with allergies, temperment or plan money making.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kayz said:


> Oh I don't want to start on anything, it was just an honest query. I have been looking with a mate for a puppy for her we saw many adverts for dogs we had never heard of such as Zuchon's and Chorkie's. We then saw that they were cross breeds. I was wondering if it was to do with allergies, temperment or plan money making.


*Sorry Kayz my post wasnt aimed at you...its just evertime crossbreeding is mentioned it usualy starts bad feelings with some people...i happen to think some of the crossbreeds are great. Especialy the labradoodle.*


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Janice, that was quite interesting.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kayz said:


> Thanks Janice, that was quite interesting.


*Your very welcome...*


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Actually you can register any crossbreed with the KC.

Kennel Club Registration - The Kennel Club
Crossbreeds are also eligible for registration in their own right under the Activity Register and with the Companion Dog Club.
Activity Register

Any dog of any ancestry may be registered in the Activity Register. Any dog on this register may then compete in Obedience, Working Trials, Agility, Heelwork to Music and Flyball competitions licensed by the Kennel Club. It is not eligible to compete in Field Trials or Gundog Working Tests.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Honestly? I think it's a combination of doing it for money and the modern desire for people to have something that's a bit 'different' and unique 

The labrador / poodle cross was trialled in Australia in an attempt to get a non shedding guide dog. The trial was abandoned because it did not produce consistent enough results.... some shed others didnt'. I remember reading recently that the guy who originally proposed and trialled the labradoodle is appalled and saddened at how the popularity of 'labradoodle' has taken off. Interestingly, the most successful guide dog cross has never had any popularity as a pet - just goes to show what a fancy name can do....

I think there is a huge difference between people producing cross breeds with a working purpose as opposed to simply breeding to produce cross breeds.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

My Dad has a Boxer crossed with a labrador. We got him when he was a puppy about 18 years ago. When he was walking him the other day he was asked where he got his 'Boxerador' from. He rang me in fits of hysterics and said they looked most annoyed when he said the RSPCA.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Dundee said:


> Honestly? I think it's a combination of doing it for money and the modern desire for people to have something that's a bit 'different' and unique
> 
> The labrador / poodle cross was trialled in Australia in an attempt to get a non shedding guide dog. The trial was abandoned because it did not produce consistent enough results.... some shed others didnt'. I remember reading recently that the guy who originally proposed and trialled the labradoodle is appalled and saddened at how the popularity of 'labradoodle' has taken off. Interestingly, the most successful guide dog cross has never had any popularity as a pet - just goes to show what a fancy name can do....
> 
> I think there is a huge difference between people producing cross breeds with a working purpose as opposed to simply breeding to produce cross breeds.


I agree. I think people who are very experienced at breeding purposely for working dogs know their lines and know their stuff.


----------



## pinkymilge (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a labrador crossed with a collie, does that make her a labollie 

I agree that some are nice especially the labradoodle, but it is going to far now. Every dog that escapes from the house and ends up pregnant seems to have given birth to a new fantastic cross breed.


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

Some people breed particular cross breeds because they like the result!


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Some people breed particular cross breeds because they like the result!


But they don't know what the result will be... 

Now if someone were to say they bred cross breeds because they wanted to go blind into how the dog would turn out, then that would be fair... but then you could go to a rescue and get a puppy like that.

I also think there is another reason that I forgot to mention. Many of the 'crossbreeds' are simply the result of people breeding their pets with a 'mates dog down the road' so they can make a bit of cash.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Sorry Kayz my post wasnt aimed at you...its just evertime crossbreeding is mentioned it usualy starts bad feelings with some people...i happen to think some of the crossbreeds are great. Especialy the labradoodle.*


I like labradoodle too Janice - there is one at one of the training classes that I go to - he names is Alfie and he is two he is a right character.
What I am against myself is people charging exhoritant amounts of money for them. When I was a child (nearly as long ago as you janice:biggrin There seemed to be more crossbreed around then pedigrees - difference was that sellers did not charge hefty sums for them - and thats my arguement . 
regards
DT


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually they do to some extent. If you breed a spaniel and a poodle you know pretty much what they will look like. The same for a labrador and a poodle. The problems arise when you breed one of these cross breeds to another. I have two from the same litter. Yes there are differences, one is slightly bigger than the other, but they do look very very similar. Their half sister lives locally and looks like them, except for colour. The doodle forum has several cockerpoos and they all look very similar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Reckon i'd be embarassed saying i'd got a cockerpoo:001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Actually they do to some extent. If you breed a spaniel and a poodle you know pretty much what they will look like. The same for a labrador and a poodle


I've seen more labradoodles than I care to and the range in looks varies from a very slightly hairy labrador to a poodle with a bit more substance than a purebred poodle has - and everything in between - some look like wheatens, braccos, swds... there is no consistency. Personally, to me they look like mutts and if I wanted that kind of dog I'd go to a rescue.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Reckon i'd be embarassed saying i'd got a cockerpoo:001_smile::001_smile:


I thought that too.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Reckon i'd be embarassed saying i'd got a cockerpoo:001_smile::001_smile:


*lol you know me, theres not much that embarasses me....too old in the tooth.*


----------



## charnmar (Oct 16, 2008)

There is no other reason for doing it other than the money i dont think. The worst 'designer dog' ive ever seen advertised was a 'Pugador'.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Did someone mention crossing a Cocker with a Shitzu? Now that would make for an interesting name


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Dundee said:


> I've seen more labradoodles than I care to and the range in looks varies from a very slightly hairy labrador to a poodle with a bit more substance than a purebred poodle has - and everything in between - some look like wheatens, braccos, swds... there is no consistency. Personally, to me they look like mutts and if I wanted that kind of dog I'd go to a rescue.


But, alas Dundee, someone with no knowledge is probably not even aware that these dogs are crossed - most of us here are aware of cross breeding because we have an avid interest in dogs. I have been interested in dogs all my life, even as young a 6 or 7 I have breed books on dogs - drooling over the more rarer breeds at the time.
The public needs educating, for anyone who charges £600 for a cross breed imo is only in it for one thing - the money - and the people who know no better who are paying this price must surely believe that they are paying that much for a pure breed dog. And not everyone does theier homework prior to buying a dog.
regards
DT


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol you know me, theres not much that embarasses me....too old in the tooth.*


Well you have had plenty of practise


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

Dundee : Were they labrador/poodle crosses or crosses between labradoodles? 

Doubletrouble and Kayz : If you would be embarassed by saying cockerpoo why not say poodle/spaniel cross, or spoodle? Personally I'm very proud of my dogs and the name is completely irrelevant to them and me!


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> And not everyone does theier homework prior to buying a dog.


Amen to that... I sometimes think people put more thought into buyer a washing machine than they do their dog. I wonder if it would be an idea to put up a post on what to look for when buying a pup.


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

If it aint a pure breed its a good old mutt!!! with or with out intention


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

i know that cross breeding annoys alot of peps but all i can say on the subject is that the Alaskan Klee Kai started of being cross breed and it is now recognised by the UKC and you have a look at her and tell me she isnt amazing looking plus her parents and her borther from the 1st litter are all the same gr8 temp and everything.... plus all the pups from this litter all had the exact same face mask and were all near enought the same size...................................................so do they gain the acceptance of the forum??


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Amen to that... I sometimes think people put more thought into buyer a washing machine than they do their dog. I wonder if it would be an idea to put up a post on what to look for when buying a pup.


I would say so - but it would need to be made a 'sticky'


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Dundee said:


> I've seen more labradoodles than I care to and the range in looks varies from a very slightly hairy labrador to a poodle with a bit more substance than a purebred poodle has - and everything in between - some look like wheatens, braccos, swds... there is no consistency. Personally, to me they look like mutts and if I wanted that kind of dog I'd go to a rescue.


Yeap with you on that one. I ADORE my poodle cross, he's the best dog I've ever had but he's a rescue mutt and I'm damn proud of that. I love the look of the big shaggy poodle x labs but wouldn't ever go out and buy one, I'd be so disappointed if it turned out more lab than poodle. If I wanted an intelligent, energetic , non shedding dog I'd get a poodle. It's the pretence of a 'new breed' that winds me up, call it what it is a cross breed and not some stupid 'doodle' or 'poo' name.


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

As an owner I never claim they are a 'breed' - I know and am more than happy to call them a cross breed. But that is what they are - cross-breeds not mongrels. Not that I have anything against mongrels - my last dog was a mongrel. I loved the way they look, I loved the fact that they all seem to have very good tempraments and they were what I wanted in a dog. So why the constant 'put downs' about designer dogs and the complaints about their cost? I wanted dogs who had been bred from dogs that were health tested and I was prepared to pay for that. So why I am criticised for it? If I had gone to a breeder who hadn't done the health checks I could have got them cheaper. I could have gone to a rescue and got puppies but I wouldn't have known the health history of the parents. 

My dogs are happy, healthy and loved. They don't care that they are cross breeds, nor do I. I think the constant complaints on here about designer dogs are completely unwarranted. Yes, there are breeders in it for the money - aren't there in every breed?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> So why I am criticised for it?


Spoodlesmum - I don't think you are being criticised at all. The bottom line is we all love our dogs absolutely - irrespective of what breed/crosbreed they are and where they came from - that's how it should be. The original question (if I remember rightly) was why do people BREED cross breeds, not why do they own them...


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I am sorry, I didn't realise it was such an emotive subject. I have nothing against anyone with a cross breed. The puppy I am adopting is a cross breed.

I only wanted to know if there were reasons other than my inital thought of money making schemes.

I am sorry if I have upset anyone.


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

most were in bred to create a dog all dogs were from cross breding thats my understanding and cross breedi ng intails fresh blood and a new dog or am i wrong


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

This isn't an attack against you spoodlemum, my beef is with the pretence that alot of the breeders make that they are creating some new breeds and charging a premium for it. Personally (and of course everything to do with our animals is our own personal choice) I would never buy a dog of any breeding, age or type because I am rescue 100% and couldn't care less what my dogs temperment, colouring or coat is. I take on the dogs that need me and won't get homes elsewhere, and I certainly don't criticise(sp) those that choose to buy pedigrees. 

This is all down to the mass over-breeding done by those in society that saw a market and jumped on it, they are the BYB's and puppy farm owners who have no regard for the animals welfare but their pockets. If you take the time and pick your crossbreed carefully then of course you have the right to do that, but it's the Free-ad brigade that have once again taken something that initially was done for a good reason (poodle x labs for guide dog training) and gone to an extreame in order to line their pockets. They are crossing breeds with no regard for the future of both breeds or care if the breeds are phyisically compatible.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Spoodlesmum - I don't think you are being criticised at all. The bottom line is we all love our dogs absolutely - irrespective of what breed/crosbreed they are and where they came from - that's how it should be. The original question (if I remember rightly) was why do people BREED cross breeds, not why do they own them...


And the answer in 95% of the cases has to be the same - for the money!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

my fave topic too lol
1)£££££££££££££££££££££££££'s .


2) advertised as " they don't moult " no maybe not but they do matt LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

carliz said:


> most were in bred to create a dog all dogs were from cross breding thats my understanding and cross breedi ng intails fresh blood and a new dog or am i wrong


Do you know we always come back to that same old argument when we talk about the breeding of crossbreeds.
Things were done very differently back then,Breeders had a standard laid out, they would retain dogs they thought to compare well and breed them again,culling pups which did not conform to this,and so it continued and so we arrive at the breeds we have today.

I am opposed to crossbreeding unless done for a specific purpose such as working,i.e the lurcher,why because we have an overpopulation of dogs in this country,there is no reason whatsoever in my mind to be breeding two different breeds with different traits and with very inconsistant results,regarding temperament and looks.Most are not health screened and all breeds have issues.Then you have construction problems because the two breeds are totally incompatable.

We have 209 breeds recognised and registered with the KC do we really need to be breeding more crosses when we can't look after and home dogs we already have in the UK both peds and crossbreeds ?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> We have 209 breeds recognised and registered with the KC do we really need to be breeding more crosses when we can't look after and home dogs we already have in the UK both peds and crossbreeds ?


And that for me says it perfectly. Thank you. :thumbup1:


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I feel really bad I feel like I have upset Spoodlemum, which I never meant to upset anyone at all.

I love labradoodles and cockerpoo's. It is just the name I feel would be embarassing to say to someone. Though Spoodlemum's suggestion of saying it is a Spoodle is good as Spoodle sounds very cute.

I'd just like to say sorry, I am fairly new here and didn't realise it was a topic that is covered alot.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I paid £50 for Dixie.. she is a colliexlab x jrt.
I would never pay £100's for a crossbreed..

It seems since the labradoodle has become popular, crossbreeds have been getting all sorts of stupid names. I actually heard of someone selling shi tzu x bulldogs as bullsh*ts!! 

Now, one theing that bugs me is, labradoodle makes sense, labrad and oodle.
but goldendoodle? where does the 'd' come from??

I think its stupid that people can ask rediculous prices for a cross breed. 

You can call a mongrel any amount of rediculous names, but it will always be a mongrel!

Should I just make up some sill name for my staff/lab x collie puppies and sell them for £100's? No.. why not? in my eyes they are just mongrels and i am not trying to make money from these beautiful baies.

x


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

Our Bramble is a Schnoodle  but must admit when asked I say shes a poodle cross schnauzer. Archie hasn't got a "special" name, he's a lakeland cross border terrier. And, though I say so myself, they are both absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

No offence has been taken by me to anyone's posts. I'm not upset, it does just seem that whenever cross breeds are mentioned on the forum some people go on and on about designer dogs and the cost of them. I can't win on that one can I, if I pay to have the health tests I'm stupid for paying such a lot and if I don't I'm stupid for having an untested dog. 

I think the answer to the original question is very simple, people breed cross breeds because people want them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> i know that cross breeding annoys alot of peps but all i can say on the subject is that the Alaskan Klee Kai started of being cross breed and it is now recognised by the UKC and you have a look at her and tell me she isnt amazing looking plus her parents and her borther from the 1st litter are all the same gr8 temp and everything.... plus all the pups from this litter all had the exact same face mask and were all near enought the same size...................................................so do they gain the acceptance of the forum??


Not having a go but I looked at klee kai's a lot and the MAJORITY have temperament issues and problems so you must be lucky x


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

spoodlemum said:


> No offence has been taken by me to anyone's posts. I'm not upset, it does just seem that whenever cross breeds are mentioned on the forum some people go on and on about designer dogs and the cost of them. I can't win on that one can I, if I pay to have the health tests I'm stupid for paying such a lot and if I don't I'm stupid for having an untested dog.
> 
> *I think the answer to the original question is very simple, people breed cross breeds because people want them!*


*
*

They dont want them hun they want the money it's nothing to do with the dogs anymore, I take my hat off to people who test their dogs but not many do anymore as it reduces their profits x


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

kayz said:


> I feel really bad I feel like I have upset Spoodlemum, which I never meant to upset anyone at all.
> 
> I love labradoodles and cockerpoo's. It is just the name I feel would be embarassing to say to someone. Though Spoodlemum's suggestion of saying it is a Spoodle is good as Spoodle sounds very cute.
> 
> I'd just like to say sorry, I am fairly new here and didn't realise it was a topic that is covered alot.


You really shouldn't worry about this, it's not your fault and anyway it's a forum to discuss things, as long as it doesn't get out of hand what's the problem?


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

Jem said:


> [/B]
> 
> They dont want them hun they want the money it's nothing to do with the dogs anymore, I take my hat off to people who test their dogs but not many do anymore as it reduces their profits x


I think you have misunderstood me, the breeders breed cross breeds (thank God I haven't had a drink trying to say that!) because they can sell them because people want them and will pay for them. Don't get me wrong, I know there are some breeders in it solely for the money but a lot of them aren't and they do care about the dogs. I know the breeder I used does everything she can to make sure her dogs are healthy and she vets prospective owners quite carefully.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

spoodlemum said:


> I think you have misunderstood me, the breeders breed cross breeds (thank God I haven't had a drink trying to say that!) because they can sell them because people want them and will pay for them. Don't get me wrong, I know there are some breeders in it solely for the money but a lot of them aren't and they do care about the dogs. I know the breeder I used does everything she can to make sure her dogs are healthy and she vets prospective owners quite carefully.


Does she breed crosses or pedigree's?x


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

Only cross breeds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

spoodlemum said:


> Only cross breeds.


Now this is not me having a go but can I ask why she breeds crossbreeds?x


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

Because that is what she wants to breed! She breeds ASD's, labradoodles and spoodles.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

spoodlemum said:


> Because that is what she wants to breed! She breeds ASD's, labradoodles and spoodles.


Whats a ASD?


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

~jo~ said:


> If it aint a pure breed its a good old mutt!!! with or with out intention


I don't agree with that. 
Personally i don't liek the word mongrel or mutt..it gives the impresion they are dirty and street dogs.. they are cross breeds...

I love predigrees and X breeds... and have both...
I think a dog is there to be loved..and don't think either should be charged for excesively...
I was looking to get a daxie and it ranged from £350 - £900.00 Cody was £150.00 and I dont regret a second...i think majority of breeders do it to make money (altho i no meany that put a lot into it - so no offence) this is just my personal opinion!

Id rescue all x breeds if i could i find them really appealing... and loving
but i think the same about peds...

*Sits on the fence*


----------



## puppy (Jan 26, 2009)

This is why:


> because they can sell them because people want them and will pay for them.


I find it ridiculous. I think breeders should be trying to improve pure-breeds to reduce health issues, not trying to make a fancy dog with a funny name. But that's just my opinion. But I do think a lot of them are really cute. 

The genetics behind designer dogs is explained here: Designer Dogs, Hybrid Dogs, Designer Dog, Hybrid Dog


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I have to say I pretty much sit in the fence as well -having both a heinz and a ped. But being older and wiser as long as the dog is well bred (regardless of cross or ped) ie health tests, ethically bred and the breeder is willing to take repsonsibility of that pup for the rest of its life then I don't see why it does matter.

After all if there was a conduct to follow then there wouldn;t be half the dogs in rescue anyhow.


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

Australian Service Dogs :


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I am actually tempted by a cockerpoo after googling them, how cute. My hubby wants a poodle and I want a spaniel. Before we found our rescue puppy we couldn't decide, so our next dog might be a cockerpoo.


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

A good choice! If you keep them clipped short they look quite like spaniels


















Leave them longer and they look like this


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Awwww they are lovely.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

spoodlemum said:


> A good choice! If you keep them clipped short they look quite like spaniels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely dogs....great pics.


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you, I think they are lovely but I'm biased . I must admit I prefer them with their hair a bit longer but short is more practical when they get wet!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kayz said:


> I am actually tempted by a cockerpoo after googling them, how cute. My hubby wants a poodle and I want a spaniel. Before we found our rescue puppy we couldn't decide, so our next dog might be a cockerpoo.


*I must say i'n all honesty poodles are GREAT dogs. i've had 4 now...all toy poodles..a lot of people think they are just silly lap dogs,nothing could be further from the truth...they are VERY intelligent and willing to learn.*


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I think hubby wants a Standard one. His Aunt and Uncle had 2 when he was a kid and he loved them.

I am awful with dog breeds. We have been looking for about a year at different breeds but could never ever choose 1 that we really loved. We then started to look at rescue's and almost immediately found a puppy.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll have a poodle one day..will of course be a rescue but I've promised myself I will. Would like a standard but also quiet fancy a toy too..might just get the whole set actually knowing me!!!:sneaky2:

Beautiful dogs Spoodlemum, I'm a fan of the un-clipped look but admit Sidney gets a number 1 shave twice a year otherwise he'd spend the whole summer in the sea cooling off!!!:smilewinkgrin:

Before









After!!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I just would like to say i have several cross breeds,plus Border Collies.
2 Goldendoodles,1 Labradoodle and 3 Border Collies.
All loved the same.
By the way us Jo public never made the names up of the doodle dogs,so we cannot be blamed for that one:hand:
I picked the breeds of dogs i wanted to love as my pets, and at the end of the day thats all that matter's to me.
I would never poke fun of anyone's names of pets or the name's of breeds.
Just love our pets for what they are,at the end of the day their life span is not very long so make the most of it.
Not mad with anyone just love all dog's.

Doodlemania for lovers of Labradoodles - Goldendoodles - Spoodles and all types of oodles


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

People cross breed dogs so we end up with some of the wonderful breeds you all own. I love poodles, particularly standard poodles and golden retrievers; I have a "goldendoodle" (well two actually) a cross between the two.

I sincerely hope that goldendoodles are not KC registered; I also think it unlikely as it is commonly accepted that the advantages are more obvious on first cross.

I'm happy with a cross, all my dogs (including the KC border collies I have) are/were cross at some point.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> as long as the dog is well bred (regardless of cross or ped) ie health tests, ethically bred and the breeder is willing to take repsonsibility of that pup for the rest of its life then I don't see why it does matter.
> 
> After all if there was a conduct to follow then there wouldn;t be half the dogs in rescue anyhow.


Exact what i am thinking.

IMO crossbreeds have the same right to exist just like pedigree dogs do.
If it would be by some people then crossbreeds would be extinct 

And to say that the rescues are full enough and thats why cross breeds shouldnt be bred, but then if u look at the whole picture then pedigrees shouldnt be then bred either. As they are filling the rescues as well.

If the parents are health tested then i find to charge more money then an usual accidental crossbreed would cost is appropriate.
Alot are doing it for the money but then there are so many pedigree breeders who claim they do breed to improve the breed as they breed from the best examples but then they are throwing litter after litter out only for the money as well, so it is really the same issue with both sides.

Yes,crossbreeds can have health issues, but so do pedigrees...and again it can be helped by health testing.

So many pedigrees are bred for pets....why shouldnt crossbreeds be bred for pets as well  (as some say its ok if they are for working dogs and so on)

I believe the world would be different without the lovely crossbreeds and to live in a world where all dogs are "man made" wouldnt be the same anymore :crying:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Im Glad they have ALL of my dogs have been cross breeds 

Our first was a Rough collie and Border collie i think he was brilliant and gorgeous.

The dog my parents have now is a German Shepard x Mastiff (shes a resuce) again brilliant dog and still is 

Our pup is a springer spaniel x malamute and is fab hes an amazing dog

why shouldnt there animals be alive?


----------



## lizstick (Jan 30, 2009)

i do not agree with cross breeding but some times it doesnt turn out all that bad. some of the breeds are good for allergies and things like but but some cross-breeding i belive is dangerous...for instance i breed bullmastiffs and have done for 24 years now and i currently have a litter but ive got people ringing me asking me if they are crossed with a dogue de bordeux as they want it for guarding!!!! WHAT ON EARTH CROSSES THE MINDS OF THE CARELESS IDIOTS THAT PUT TWO DIFFERENT LARGE POWERFULL AND POSSIBLY DANGEROUS BREEDS TOGETHER????? dont get me wrong both the parents could have excellent temperaments but still because of the breed it attracts irresponsible idiots wanting them for gaurding...i ensure ALL my puppies go to family homes... does anyone else agree?

**Lizstick Bullmastiffs** please click the link and visit our online home :thumbsup:


----------



## sillymaja (Jan 18, 2009)

Big subject!!

I've owned both - I've got 2 cavalier Kc's at the mo - I've had an Italian Spinone and a black labrador x retriever.... Have to say I had the least amount of problems with the lab x....

With all the problems that happen when the gene pool gets so thin, x breeding is a way for people who want dogs purely for pets.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

that is true, dogs have been breed with the intent for pets! If you look over the history of dogs and how certain breeds came about, the purpose was for pets or guard dogs/working dogs/hunting dogs/ etc.... This is well known!


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

I must make it clear, although that is why the labradoodle was originally bred, not all of them are allergy friendly - despite what some unscrupulous breeders will tell you. I'm lucky, my two spoodles do not moult but the breeder did tell me she couldn't guarantee it and personally it didn't matter to me.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

spoodlemum said:


> I must make it clear, although that is why the labradoodle was originally bred, not all of them are allergy friendly - despite what some unscrupulous breeders will tell you. I'm lucky, my two spoodles do not moult but the breeder did tell me she couldn't guarantee it and personally it didn't matter to me.


*I thought this was interesting from the guy that was first well known to breed the Lab + poodle

Labradoodle Design by Wally Conron « Manor Lake Australian Labradoodles Blog*


----------



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am currently looking for a new addition and would be fine with a cross breed, the problem i have is that i want a small dog and all my local rescues seem to have the medium to large cross breed ,so it looks like im going to have to spend a hefty amount to get a small dog, i would luv to got to a rescue and have a small x reed but cant seem to locate one (i live in the midlands ifanyone can help with my search)


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

enfieldchar69 said:


> I am currently looking for a new addition and would be fine with a cross breed, the problem i have is that i want a small dog and all my local rescues seem to have the medium to large cross breed ,so it looks like im going to have to spend a hefty amount to get a small dog, i would luv to got to a rescue and have a small x reed but cant seem to locate one (i live in the midlands ifanyone can help with my search)


*Once you've decided on the breed you want, could you not go to that breed rescue site? just a thought.*


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

bit off original topic but

why do people pay £950 for a labradoodle??.
when you can get a health tested lab for £650 or a health tested standard poodle for £500-£600.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

pugsley Adams said:


> that is true, dogs have been breed with the intent for pets! If you look over the history of dogs and how certain breeds came about, the purpose was for pets or guard dogs/working dogs/hunting dogs/ etc.... This is well known!


Yes it is well known but look back into the history and you will find it's alot more complicated than that.

Breeders who decided to cross breed to make a new breed already had a standard of what there dogs should look like etc,they would then keep dogs which resembled what they desired from the litter,to breed again,any which didn't were culled.
It takes many many generations to breed true to type, look at the NI,this breed was started 20 years ago,yes they have a standard,but look at the dogs,they are all very different in type and have major health issues,which in all honesty was to be expected when you use foundation dogs with health issues.These dogs have been very closely bred,some inbred,Mother/son, daughter/father, brother/sister matings,which has doubled up on problems within the lines,dogs dying at young ages,puppies dying,yet alot of folks believe crossbreeds are healthier than peds,I have yet to see any evidence of this.
To bring in fresh blood you don't need to crossbreed,you just need to use a dog who has no common ancestors with the bitch,outcrossing.

I had planned on doing a grandfather/grandaughter mating,keeping a bitch from the litter,then outcrossing to my own dog because the pup's lines would have been tight,meaning I would have needed to go out.
I would then have kept a pup from this litter and then I would have had the choice to use dogs from either side depending on what I would have been looking for and what they could add in terms of quality.

Some breeds are simply incompatable to cross,which in itself can create alot of problems,not just with health issues,such as eye conditions or H/D,but construction problems.
Both poodles and Labs have health issues,both suffer with H/D and eye conditions,now to breed with out testing for known conditions in both breeds is irresponsible.

Too many dogs are bred in this country,both crossbreeds and pedigrees,not from responsible breeders but from those who simply don't care,from those who think they can jump on the bandwagon and make a quick buck.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Is there a breed in the world which actually doesnt have any health problems at all? 

Again when u go by health problems....no dogs, if its pedigree or cross, should be bred.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Natik said:


> Is there a breed in the world which actually doesnt have any health problems at all?


To be honest all breeds have issues,obviously some breeds are more healthy than others and good Breeders are constantly working hard to eliminate conditions from breeds by testing.
All breeders should take advantage of the tests.They are there to help us breed the healthiest dogs we can.



Natik said:


> Again when u go by health problems....no dogs, if its pedigree or cross, should be bred.


Totally agree,unless you breed a carrier to a clear and then test all pups before they go to new homes.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Well a lot of deliberate Crossbreeds I am totally against. Here is the newest one to hit the UK from across the Pond
Something Special - Bernadanes come to the UK - Great Dane Puppy for Sale in the UK


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

enfieldchar69 said:


> I am currently looking for a new addition and would be fine with a cross breed, the problem i have is that i want a small dog and all my local rescues seem to have the medium to large cross breed ,so it looks like im going to have to spend a hefty amount to get a small dog, i would luv to got to a rescue and have a small x reed but cant seem to locate one (i live in the midlands ifanyone can help with my search)


Hi

I think Many Tears Rescue maybe able to help you contact Sylvia she is one lovely lady.
They have many beautiful dogs and puppies looking for that forever home.
I wish you the best of luck in your search.

Here's a link to Many Tears i support this charity as i know they are fab.
Many Tears Animal Rescue - Supported by Burns Pet Nutrition


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I would say so - but it would need to be made a 'sticky'


there is one on buying a puppy at the top of this section


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

spoodlemum said:


> I must make it clear, although that is why the labradoodle was originally bred, not all of them are allergy friendly - despite what some unscrupulous breeders will tell you. I'm lucky, my two spoodles do not moult but the breeder did tell me she couldn't guarantee it and personally it didn't matter to me.


The OHs cousin has one in Canada. They were after a hypoallergenic dog. They have got a walking hair factory. 30mins in that house and you come out covered in more hair than a dog basket after 5 years of use. They have a lint roller permanantly by the front door.

Such a happy dog, amazing temprament, so much so they are looking to get another, although seriously have their fingers crossed re: the hair issue


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

Dundee said:


> The labrador / poodle cross was trialled in Australia in an attempt to get a non shedding guide dog. The trial was abandoned because it did not produce consistent enough results.... some shed others didnt'. I remember reading recently that the guy who originally proposed and trialled the labradoodle is appalled and saddened at how the popularity of 'labradoodle' has taken off. Interestingly, the most successful guide dog cross has never had any popularity as a pet - just goes to show what a fancy name can do....


Hi Dundee,

I'm afraid that's not correct. That misinformation originally appeared on the Poodle Club of America website about 5 years ago, and has been popping up in various versions ever since.

Although Labradors remain the most frequently used for Guide Dog work, Labradoodles are often used by Guide Dog Associations here in Australia, including Guide Dogs Victoria (a division of the Royal Blind Society). I belong to a social group in which one of the members is a visually impaired woman who has a Labradoodle Guide Dog that was trained by the Association for the Blind of WA, as does another member of her family.

Labradoodles are also used by many other Guide Dog groups around the world, including Guide Dogs America, Guide Dogs of Texas, and Guide Dogs UK. There are some links to these Associations websites and specific references to the Labradoodles they use at:

Guide Dogs UK 
Guide Dogs Victoria  
The Association for the Blind of Western Australia (Guide Dogs WA) 
Guide Dogs America
Guide Dogs of Texas

I've also heard Wally Conron (the Australian chap who first bred Labradoodles as Guide Dogs) speak, and there is NO WAY that he regrets doing so. He is immensely proud of the work he's done, and rightfully so. He has worked with my own breeder, who has many dogs that have gone on to become Guide, Assistance and Therapy Dogs, and he recommended them. What Wally is saddened by is greedy puppy millers who have tried to cash in on the popularity of Labradoodles, the same as they have done with many popular purebreds in the past.

There are many visually impaired and other people with disabilities around the world who would not have the quality of life that they enjoy today without their Labradoodle Guide and Assistance Dogs, and the hard work and dedication of the people involved with the Guide Dogs Associations who train them, and I for one applaud them.

Best wishes,
Linny, Buffy and Spike


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think myself whatever dog is used for an Assistance Dog or Guide Dog,they all do a fanastic job.
At the end of the day without any of these dogs some people would still be struggling.
Goldendoodles,Labradoodles are both used in the UK as Assistance Dogs.
One of my friends has one and what amazing dog this is...
Endal is a retired Assistance Dog and i have met him many times,he lives near me.
Now he is a lab and how fanastic is he,so many breeds can do this great job.
Well done to them all.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Linny said:


> Hi Dundee,
> 
> I'm afraid that's not correct. That misinformation originally appeared on the Poodle Club of America website about 5 years ago, and has been popping up in various versions ever since.
> 
> ...


I was looking at the link you have for a petition to ban crossbreeds in Australia. There must be a problem with thesespecific breeds they have mentioned if they are bringing in a ban.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> I think myself whatever dog is used for an Assistance Dog or Guide Dog,they all do a fanastic job.
> At the end of the day without any of these dogs some people would still be struggling.


They did not struggle before these breeds were introduced!!


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

clueless said:


> They did not struggle before these breeds were introduced!!


Hi Clueless.

Well yes, they did. That's why Royal Australian Guide Dogs bred them in the first place, and why they are used around the world as Guide Dogs today 

Best wishes,
Linny, Buffy & Spike


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Linny said:


> Hi Clueless.
> 
> Well yes, they did. That's why Royal Australian Guide Dogs bred them in the first place, and why they are used around the world as Guide Dogs today
> 
> ...


Why did they the Dogs they were using did the job so why a new ross. I found this and found it very interesting. Even the founder thought was he producing a disaster.
There is also a piece written in it stating that he could not sell the crossbreeds so put a name to them Labradoodle and then they sold no prblem. That is why crossbreeds like this sell so many of the Public thing they are getting something unique.
An advert at the moment has my breed crossed with a Maltese. Now if they were Crestedx or Maltesex they would not be selling imo BUT they have named them Crestmalts new breed from USA Jeez it will never end really

http://www.ilainc.com/LabradoodleHistory.html


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

clueless said:


> I was looking at the link you have for a petition to ban crossbreeds in Australia. There must be a problem with thesespecific breeds they have mentioned if they are bringing in a ban.


If you look at the link properly you will see they are trying to ban any breeding of dogs other than by recognised breeders. It is not specifically against labradoodles or spoodles. I wonder what would happen to a breeder of pedegree dogs if the Canine Council decided they weren't a 'recognised' breeder?


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

clueless said:


> I was looking at the link you have for a petition to ban crossbreeds in Australia. There must be a problem with thesespecific breeds they have mentioned if they are bringing in a ban.


Hi again Clueless,

No, there is not. If you'd taken the time to read the petition, you would see that what they are trying to ban is the sale of pups in pet shops, which in my opinion would be a very good thing.

Unfortunately, the way the proposed legislation had been written, it would have the unintended side effect of banning ANY crossbred dog (including those bred by Guide Dogs) which was not what they wanted to do at all.

For that reason (an others), the proposed legislation has been temporarily shelved until they can come up with a workable solution.

Best wishes,
Linny, Buffy & Spike


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Linny said:


> Hi Clueless.
> 
> Well yes, they did. That's why Royal Australian Guide Dogs bred them in the first place, and why they are used around the world as Guide Dogs today
> 
> ...


So why is Australia wanting them banned?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Linny said:


> Hi again Clueless,
> 
> No, there is not. If you'd taken the time to read the petition, you would see that what they are trying to ban is the sale of pups in pet shops, which in my opinion would be a very good thing.
> 
> ...


So if it is shelved why is there a petition running? I was not picking on Labradoodles I did say all the crosses as I saw them mentioned on the petition.
Found another interesting link 
The Labradoodle Designer Dog , Things You Must Know | Content for Reprint


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

spoodlemum said:


> If you look at the link properly you will see they are trying to ban any breeding of dogs other than by recognised breeders. It is not specifically against labradoodles or spoodles. I wonder what would happen to a breeder of pedegree dogs if the Canine Council decided they weren't a 'recognised' breeder?


I dare say they would be a few petitons started


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I read this, nothing about petshops just shelters. So are there more oodle crosses appearing in shelters in Australia.



This new legislation seeks to reduce the number of dogs in shelters (a very worthy aim) by banning the breeding of dogs except by recognised breeders. However, the only breeders the legislation currently recognises are those form the Royal NSW Canine Council, an organisation that admits only pedigree and showdog breeders.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for those links,
I enjoyed reading through them,this stands out for me,

But breeding dogs, especially across different breeds, is not simple. In Wally Conran's original efforts, not all labradoodles were low in allergy. And when it comes to trying to come up with new mixes, a lack of knowledge can produce disastrous results. For instance, breeding two dogs with similar genetic weaknesses can lead to the new litters born with an increased chance of the health problems associated with those breeds. Other factors include disposition. If people are expecting certain traits based on what decent breeders have produced, and they pay a lot of money for a dog that turns our to be completely different, those dogs may well end up being abandoned.

The International Labradoodle Association was set up originally to help maintain the quality and characteristics of this new designer dog. Yet they now are seeking to call all labrador-poodle crosses 'Australian labradoodles'. If this is successful, consumers will have no way of knowing whether they are buying what they think they are, and what their health requirements determine they need. The end result will be more abandoned dogs being euthanased because of a careless association and even more careless breeders.


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

clueless said:


> So if it is shelved why is there a petition running? I was not picking on Labradoodles I did say all the crosses as I saw them mentioned on the petition.
> Found another interesting link
> The Labradoodle Designer Dog , Things You Must Know | Content for Reprint


Hi again Clueless

The petition is still running because I haven't taken it down yet 

Seriously though, the proposed legislation has not been withdrawn: it's been shelved for the time being. That does not mean that it won't be reintroduced at a later date.

We want to make sure that any legislation that IS introduced will help eliminate puppy mills, and the sale of pups in pet shops. In that way it will cut down on the number of pups ending up in shelters, and not simply (as it is currently written) provide a rubber stamp to any breeder prepared to pay for AKC membership.

My apologies to all for drifting a little off topic 

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Thanks for those links,
> I enjoyed reading through them,this stands out for me,
> 
> But breeding dogs, especially across different breeds, is not simple. In Wally Conran's original efforts, not all labradoodles were low in allergy. And when it comes to trying to come up with new mixes, a lack of knowledge can produce disastrous results. For instance, breeding two dogs with similar genetic weaknesses can lead to the new litters born with an increased chance of the health problems associated with those breeds. Other factors include disposition. If people are expecting certain traits based on what decent breeders have produced, and they pay a lot of money for a dog that turns our to be completely different, those dogs may well end up being abandoned.
> ...


Hi Sallyanne,

I'm not sure where that anonymous blogger found their information, but neither IALA (the International Australian Labradoodle Association) nor the ALA (the Australian Labradoodle Association) are trying to have all Labradoodles called "Australian Labradoodles".

It is of course essential that breeding dogs be carefully selected and tested for any genetic problems, the same as with any other type of dog. For that reason, it's important to encourage new owners to choose a responsible breeder, and to avoid puppy mills and the pet shops that support them, regardless of whether they a looking for a purebred or a crossbred pup.

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Linny said:


> Hi again Clueless
> 
> The petition is still running because I haven't taken it down yet
> 
> ...


Okay Thanks for that. I take it you are from Australia. If so I heard a few Pet Insurers do not insure Crossbreeds now eg Petplan. Do you know if that is correct Thanks sorry for all the questions


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

clueless said:


> I read this, nothing about petshops just shelters. So are there more oodle crosses appearing in shelters in Australia.


Hi again Clueless,

No, there are thankfully very few Labradoodles turning up in shelters here *yet*. Unfortunately, as their popularity increases, and more puppy mills try to cash in, the number is bound to increase.

As I said, the proposed legislation was trying to reduce the number of dogs in shelters by getting rid of puppy mills, and stopping the sale of pups in pet shops, which is GREAT. The ban on Labradoodles and all other crossbreds was not intended: it was a consequence of the way in which the Private Member's Bill was written, and is one of the reasons it was rejected.

If you really are interested in the Bill, please PM me and I can refer you to some more information 

Best wishes
Linny


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

clueless said:


> Okay Thanks for that. I take it you are from Australia. If so I heard a few Pet Insurers do not insure Crossbreeds now eg Petplan. Do you know if that is correct Thanks sorry for all the questions


Hi again Clueless

I've only heard about Petplan. It's not just crossbreds, its purebreds too, unless they are registered with the Kennel Club.

As far as I'm aware, all the other pet insurance companies insure both crossbreds and purebreds, whether registered or not.

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Linny said:


> Hi again Clueless
> 
> I've only heard about Petplan. It's not just crossbreds, its purebreds too, unless they are registered with the Kennel Club.
> 
> ...


Okay Thanks for info


----------



## caladohelena (Jan 30, 2009)

Just a quick thought, isnt a original breed a crossing from several breeds by someone ? if it is, why is now such a bad thing to do ?

I really dont know why someone in our days will start doing that, but I really cant also condemn. So I think it is the person, breeder and buyer, decision.


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

As I understand the situation with Petplan it is only the free breeder's scheme that is being discontinued in Australia. I know my pups came with 6 weeks insurance with Petplan and I have continued the insurance with them. They were quite happy to insure my cross breeds.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

spoodlemum said:


> As I understand the situation with Petplan it is only the free breeder's scheme that is being discontinued in Australia. I know my pups came with 6 weeks insurance with Petplan and I have continued the insurance with them. They were quite happy to insure my cross breeds.


Thanks I heard it awhile ago but was not sure. Are you in the UK as I believe they are still insuring


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

you've got me worried now about ;pet plan someone booked a crossbreed off me this morning and wanted insurence and i thought i would give them a petplan 1


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, I'm in the UK.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Just a quick thought, isnt a original breed a crossing from several breeds by someone ? if it is, why is now such a bad thing to do ?


No, developing a breed is very different than simply breeding crosses.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> you've got me worried now about ;pet plan someone booked a crossbreed off me this morning and wanted insurence and i thought i would give them a petplan 1


UK one is okay


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Dundee said:


> No, developing a breed is very different than simply breeding crosses.


but it still involved crossing breeds...


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> but it still involved crossing breeds...


Not the same thing at all.....


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Dundee said:


> Not the same thing at all.....


i didnt say it is 

But fact is it still involved crossing breeds ...


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

clueless said:


> UK one is okay


Not the Petplan Preferred Breeders policy, even in the UK. That now only applies to KC registered purebreds. It no longer covers crossbreds or purebreds that aren't registered.

Best wishes,
Linny


----------

